
Zolt Laptop Charger Plus – The world's smallest, lightest laptop charger - iamlacroix
https://www.gozolt.com/
======
Matt_Cutts
Doesn't work for USB-C yet though:
[https://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/661575229362167808](https://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/661575229362167808)

